# AppleTv 4K et appli stations radio web



## phil585 (29 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous. Sur les anciennes appletv 1ère et deuxième générations, il y avait une appli que j'utilisais couramment et qui était d'office incluse dans le menu : cette appli s'appalait simplement "radios", et permettait d'avoir accès à des centaines de radios internet classées par genre. Je viens d'acheter une appletv 4k et là, plus d'appli "radios" et impossible de la trouver sur l'apple store. J'ai téléphoné chez Apple et ils ne savent pas me répondre . Quelqu'un sait-il comment la retrouver ou me donner le nom d'un ou plusieurs applis qui ressembleraient à celle-là. J'en ai téléchargé quelques-unes mais bon... pas comparables du tous.
Merci d'avance et excellentes fêtes de fin d'année à tous


----------



## Ktmmyroon (14 Février 2020)

Apple à arrêté le moyen de recherches de ces radios depuis quelques temps deja sur iTunes et disparu des apple Tv 3 depuis 1 voir 2 ans. J’utilise https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/radio-fr-radio-et-podcast/id387352132 sur AppleTv.
J’utilise depuis peu Tunein sur Iphone.


----------



## phil585 (15 Février 2020)

Merci, je vais aller voir tout à l'heure le lien pour l'AppleTv. Ce qu'Apple propose comme radio sur la 4K, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi. Pas intuitif et plus que limité dans les choix. Merci pour l'info et bon w-e


----------

